# How much is it worth



## shieldslx (Apr 22, 2010)

I am an engineer recently out of a job and would like to know how much I could get for my pristine-looking 712 hydro allis. It burns a bit of oil, but still runs strong. It has a snow blower and deck. any suggestions would help.
Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Shieldsix, I'm unsure about the value of your machine, However, I did find this ad in CL. http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/1977246644.html Not the caliber of yours but kind of points you in the right direction. If you happen to be looking for another job, I wish you the best, and if you happen to be doing the retirement thing, then I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

tractor beam has the right idea. "What's it worth" questions are some of the hardest to answer. The best you can do is go by your local Craigslist listings to get an idea on the general prices in your area. Compare similar tractors and options and you can get a pretty good idea on worth. Any older tractor that is in good shape and has been taken care of will always bring in more $$'s....Good luck.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Try using Craigslist first. Except for a few unwanted emails, I have sold items there with no problems. I sold my truck, a utility trailer, a metal detector, a Garden Mantis, and a few other things just laying around collecting dust. Good luck!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I would also advise against selling it now and waiting until early spring, just as the grass begins to turn green. Start high and back up as it doesn't sell, until it either sells, or you decide to keep it!


----------

